# New plants



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The weather warmed up for a little while this week so a few of my orders came in:
Billbergia sanderiana









Bilmea 'Pasquale'









Aechmea aculeatosepala









Billbergia amoena









Neoregelia capixaba 









Araeococcus parviflorus









Catopsis juncifolia




































This is one of my favorite plants. This is a bad picture. its redder like the in bottom right corner.









Piper ornatum









Piper croceum 'Frost Bite'


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice stuff..

Love the sanderiana.

Are you bringing a bunch to the MADS meeting?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Not much of my good stuff. Most of everything is still small. i will have begonia lita tho.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

my newest








thats gos to antone for pointing me to it, and andys orchids for growing it


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

What is that last one its neat lookin


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulbophyllum Clipeibulbum flat bulb from vietnam
heres a picture of the flowers 
Bulbophyllum clipeibulbum J. J. Vermeulen


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

bulbos are my new favs, just picked up b. kalimpong, fascinator, wendlandii, auratum "other world", and tingabarinum Love that billbergia sanderiana also


----------

